# Some questions: Just bought a 5000 and getting it back to 100%



## EURENN (Oct 11, 2002)

Honestly, the car is really close to perfect IMO. Body is STRAIGHT, interior is clean. Just a few things around the car i need to figure out. 
1: Interior dash, gauge, console lights no worky. I've checked the fuses, and they _appear_ to be good. My next obvious place to look would be a bulbs. But, NONE of the dash lights come on. Only the electronic climate control display, and the warning lights un the cluster (seatbealt, oxs etc). Maybe its something other then bulbs? Or maybe im dumb and theres some knob for adjusting the brightness for the dash lights








2: Radio doesnt turn on either. Again, fuses seem good. 
3: Odometer stopped turning recently at 192,999 miles. And the trip miles as well. Where should i start looking?
Thanks,


----------



## abcd123 (Dec 3, 2006)

i only have an answer to number 2, but at least its something, is the radio stock, cuz if it is, make sure you check the fuse on the stock radio itself, you have to take a little plastic piece off and pop it out on the back of the radio, its one of those small cylinder shaped batteries (dont know what there called)


_Modified by abcd123 at 6:56 PM 3/29/2007_


----------



## IqDOU (Mar 24, 2002)

*Re: Some questions: Just bought a 5000 and getting it back to 100% (EURENN)*

Likely all related.
Wiring issue somewhere. Could be a ground problem somewhere in the dash, possibly in the trunk wiring, or maybe maybe a power issue at the ignition switch. You'll have to pull out a multimeter and get testing.


----------



## EURENN (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: Some questions: Just bought a 5000 and getting it back to 100% (IqDOU)*

Tomorrow im going to go ahead and pull the radio out. I wondered if it had a fuse on it. I knew that all newer radios do on vw's, so i might have suspected this be the case on the 5k. 
I'll also start looking around the wires too, tomorrow. Gotta say though, i love this car.


----------



## EURENN (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: Some questions: Just bought a 5000 and getting it back to 100% (EURENN)*

Got the radio working. It was the fuse in the back of it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif not i gotta pull out the gauge cluster and see whats up.


----------



## jetta5000 (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: Some questions: Just bought a 5000 and getting it back to 100% (EURENN)*

just to double check, the knob to adjust the insturment brightness is that one sticking out of the display panel itself. and the insturment panels do tend to fail which i for one can excuse in a 20 year old car (my dash was replaced 2 years ago and its still not perfect... the "antilock off" light hates me)


----------



## EURENN (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: Some questions: Just bought a 5000 and getting it back to 100% (jetta5000)*

Hahahahaha omg. Whatdya know, there is a dimmer switch. Didnt realize the knob on the right side of the gauges was it. Turns out it does work. 
It does seem a little faulty though. The switch is touchy, if i bump it or turn it just wrong, it will turn off the lights. BUT When i take the key out (even with the headlights and all turned off) the dash lights wont go off. Ur thoughts?


----------



## abcd123 (Dec 3, 2006)

Jetta 5000, with the "antilock off" light on the dash, that had happened to me, but i finally figured it out. Underneath the panel under the steering wheel there are so me relays, there is one relay with a fuse in it, check the fuse, will probably be no good, change that it should fix things...try it out. You shouldn't have to take the whole kneebar panel off, there should be a section that just pops out where you can get to the relays.


----------

